
A second Brexit referendum could actually happen - okket
https://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/article/second-brexit-referendum-could-happen
======
1996
And if the second one doesn't work out the way politicians want, third time is
the charm!

~~~
okket
The politicians have a hard time to get the first vote done. I doubt there
will be a third.

Looking at the state of Brexit, it's due time to think it over, give people a
chance a to remedy a grave mistake. Or go all the way, at any cost? With a
52%/48% vote? Really?

~~~
1996
You're right, time for another attempt.

And if this next time it is 51%/49%, we can try yet another time!

That's exactly what I am suggesting: iterating until the desired results are
obtained.

~~~
okket
Do you really think the next vote will be 51%/49%? Seriously?

~~~
1996
Joke aside, I do.

~~~
okket
You might be up for a surprise.

